# Oscar Pretorius shoots girl friend



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2278492/Oscar-Pistorius-arrested-accidentally-shot-dead-girlfriend-mistaking-burglar.html

Now i am not sure how she would have got in without him knowing

Roses are red,

Violets are glorious,

Don't try to surprise

Oscar Pretorius


----------



## Spearsy (Jan 8, 2013)

Well if there doing him for murder i think its fair to say he hasn't got a leg to stand on ........


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

When asked by police why he shot his girlfriend, Pistorius replied: "I'm stumped."


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Doesn't have any funny disabled murderer jokes


----------



## Spearsy (Jan 8, 2013)

No legover for her this Valentines day. Just like the rest of the year I suppose.


----------



## Spearsy (Jan 8, 2013)

Perhaps he was a big fan of Bullet for my Valentine?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

What did Oscar Pistorius get for Valentines Day?

20 years


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hahaha some cruel mo fo's in here!

But what happened is Crazy mg:


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

you're an idiot if you believe his story

Has mrs was well fit.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha fcuking hell they dont take long to come out :laugh:

Crazy though ! Having just started getting guns my mrs is sh1tting herself about sneaking up on me now haha


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

He'll bounce back.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> He'll bounce back.


winner


----------



## Spearsy (Jan 8, 2013)

He currently holds a lot of records.... Including 'worst ever Valentine's gift' (Frankie Boyle)


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

he must have been on roids.....it's the only explanation! :whistling:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

i assume she bought him new shoes


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> i assume she bought him new shoes


oooooo harsh


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

*BLADE GUNNER*


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

romper stomper said:


> *BLADE GUNNER*


Hilarious


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

the police have opposed bail


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I think drink was involved. Apparently he was legless.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Have you seen how fit she was?



I bet its not the first time she's been shot in the face... if you catch my drift :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

He's been charged with murder ! (No joke lol, just saw on news)


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> i assume she bought him new shoes


I heard it was socks.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Oscar pistorious,surely not the first fella to wake up legless on valentine day and shoot all over his bird's face ..........


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Have you seen how fit she was?
> 
> View attachment 110989
> 
> ...


I had similar thoughts mate. Wouldn't of been a gun I shot her with.

But shame though, she's so fit. She should of lived with me I would of been nicer to her


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Love how many of us jumped on sickipedia this morning :laugh:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wonder if he'll do an OJ and get off with it? Allegedly.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Love how many of us jumped on sickipedia this morning :laugh:


Sickipedia is my source for daily news!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Love how many of us jumped on sickipedia this morning :laugh:


That's where I go to to find out if a celebrity has died.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

There are claims that there was a lot of shouting before shots were heard, but as usual , it's all rumours.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Hes now been charged with murder.Just heard it on the news.Whats I find really upsetting, is that I cant think of any humorous remarks at all.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

She's fcking hot. How did he get her?

I'm stumped.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

He obviously couldn't stand her?


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> She's fcking hot. How did he get her?
> 
> I'm stumped.


Women like a man with a spring in their step


----------



## KanduFitness (Feb 14, 2013)

Haha, I was thinking the same thing.

I kinda don't want to laugh, but some of the comments are hilarious.

-K


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

The tradegy is if he had no arms instead shed be alive


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Manchester United fan Oscar Pistorious was too busy killing his girlfriend to watch the Real vs United match, and now he's locked up.

Poor lad is missing both legs.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

New evidence has been found outside the Pistirious home that acquits him of his girlfriends murder.........footprints. :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well hearing the news this morning its sounds like hes fcuked, private security firm called out twice over argueing at his home?!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

On an honest note she was stunning! He def caught her cheating!


----------



## REALIST (Feb 15, 2013)

I enjoy a good Joke, but Guys, there are two families out there hurting like hell. If it was your daughter would you like all these comments?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

no need to be a realist mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

REALIST said:


> I enjoy a good Joke, but Guys, there are two families out there hurting like hell. If it was your daughter would you like all these comments?


Jokes about death/accidents have always been around and always will be ! Everyone is someones daughter/brother/parent so no jokes would exist !.... We just dont accept jokes about animal cruilty round here, people are fair game lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

REALIST said:


> *I enjoy a good Joke*, but Guys, there are two families out there hurting like hell. If it was your daughter would you like all these comments?


You obviously don't.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

REALIST said:


> I enjoy a good Joke, but Guys, there are two families out there hurting like hell. If it was your daughter would you like all these comments?


Well you're obviously poor oscars brother or something otherwise you wouldn't give 2 sh1ts.

Tell the lad were just pulling his leg... :lol:


----------



## REALIST (Feb 15, 2013)

No, dont know him and he will get what he deserves. Just hope her family dont get to read this stuff while their daughter lies on a cold slab in the morgue. But hey if this gives you a thrill then carry on


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

REALIST said:


> No, dont know him and he will get what he deserves. Just hope her family dont get to read this stuff while their daughter lies on a cold slab in the morgue. But hey if this gives you a thrill then carry on


Your gonna get on well here i can tell :rolleye:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Been allegations of a domestic nature in the past but one of her friends said they only been together a couple of months. She obviously can't cook.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

REALIST said:


> No, dont know him and he will get what he deserves. Just hope her family dont get to read this stuff while their daughter lies on a cold slab in the morgue. But hey if this gives you a thrill then carry on


I doubt scouring bodybuilding forums in another country for jokes about their daughter is high on their list of priorities tbh.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Don t know what to say !

To shut such a beautiful girl :cursing:

Even if she did cheated ,or used him ,or whatever she did t deserve to get killed !

Maybe just leaving her would be a just better option , but you know some people when jealous with ther girls can get depresed and do a lot of crazy stuf


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

REALIST said:


> No, dont know him and he will get what he deserves. Just hope her family dont get to read this stuff while their daughter lies on a cold slab in the morgue. But hey if this gives you a thrill then carry on


Aaaa yes,how could we have forgot Reve38 was a known user around here and her family will see this board.

A joke is a joke,I've had jokes said about my nieces and nephews but I didn't go off the rails about them because I knew they were a joke. I would never wish anyone to die,be raped or abused but I do joke about it.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Roid Rage, lol.

He'll be head-butting the inside of his prison cell next. :whistling:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

anyone have any ideas on if he is guilty now


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Has there been some development


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Mish said:


> Has there been some development


well the lead investigater had his evedense ripped apart, but I cant see how he is not guilty of murder as he shot her, through a door simple


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I'm going with self defence.

Please refer to the hot/crazy scale in @L11 thread


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Mish said:


> I'm going with self defence.
> 
> Please refer to the hot/crazy scale in @L11 thread


ha ha true


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

I bet he gets away with it, Can see it heading that way already tbh


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

He know's there are no credible witnesses and its his story against poorly gathered evidence. They said his neighbours heard shouting and if this is true then surely reeva would have been shouting back and he would of known it was her. I think it is premeditated murder but due to the police being poor in SA he will probably walk out a free man.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> He know's there are no credible witnesses and its his story against poorly gathered evidence. They said his neighbours heard shouting and if this is true then surely reeva would have been shouting back and he would of known it was her. I think it is premeditated murder but due to the police being poor in SA he will probably walk out a free man.


Well he might not walk... :whistling:


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

He's guilty as sin. At the end of the day, what kind of intruder locks themselves in the fcuking bathroom haha!


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

newborn said:


> The tradegy is if he had no arms instead shed be alive


  you haven't seen 'My Left Foot' then.. You'd be surprised at what you can get done with just your foot!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

http://news.sky.com/story/1097557/pistorius-images-show-bloody-scene-of-killing

So not only did the possibly criminal lead investigator tromp through the site with his shoes unprotected but another officer stole a watch whilst attending the scene.

Pistorius's lawyers should have no problem getting this thrown out.

He's walking....


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

No chance he'll be tried for murder


----------

